# General > Birdwatching >  Golden Eagle

## cullpacket

Heading home from Inverness yesterday just after Berridale soaring over the fields towards the sea. Magnificent to watch.

----------


## Razz

Wow a lucky sighting!!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

It may have been a Sea Eagle, I was on my way home from work a couple of days ago and a Sea Eagle  was on the road feasting on a dead Pheasant, it wasn't until it rose up in front of me that you could see just how big it was and the distinctive white tail. this was about a mile South of Dunbeath.

----------


## Fulmar

Two sea eagles have been sighted several times recently in Dunbeath/Berriedale area.

----------


## cullpacket

Only seen the underside and light was faiding  maybe it was a sea eagle

----------

